# IASCA 1X Soundscape SQ Challenge 7/16/16



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I am pleased to announce show #1 in a series of 5 shows this summer.

Where: Soundscape Car Audio in Plano Tx
When: July 16. 
How much: $20

Link is below, hope to see you all there.

Saturday, July 16, 2016 Soundscape Car Audio SPE [SQC]


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ill be there unless something comes up!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for 2 weeks away from round 1


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

In for this. Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

This Saturday!!!


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

I wish i was still in Texas to go!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

All these years and I still haven't met you.
I think we have bought and sold from each other going back to 02/03 maybe...


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Haha yes. We got close Howard. I was there at Marks place when Todd was there last summer. I saw you but you were so busy I didnt want to interrupt you.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I am not ready for this- but will be happy when it gets time. excited to attend and even compete


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

foreman said:


> Haha yes. We got close Howard. I was there at Marks place when Todd was there last summer. I saw you but you were so busy I didnt want to interrupt you.


I had no clue...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

It's showtime!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry chef I am stuck in S. Dakota.... maybe next time


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Had a great time yesterday! See you guys next time.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came out and to the guys at Soundscape!!!
On to Round Two!!!


----------

